# Microsoft's Desperate attempts too woo away Linux users!



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

Check out this image guys, I found it while doing a google search last night.  

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/1286/ms1vs4.jpg




Doing business and taking away market share is one thing but putting hands into anothers territory and them blame them for copyrights violation is another thing!

These are for those guys who still think that Microsoft does business Ethically!!

What more can you call this than desperate attempts to woo away prospective customers from Linux and they are even willing to pay prices and do it publicly! lolz... heights of unethicalness 

Perfectly matched keywords and disguising title though


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

These are for those guys who still think that Microsoft does business Ethically!!
^well,Vista boys cant digest these all things.after all for pirated win users,does ethics hold any value?  get a life,use Linux,M$ window user  though it is completely ur choice!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 1, 2007)

Why do we even bother.....


----------



## din (Dec 7, 2007)

I think its more funny !!!!

Comparing Lin server and Win server 

If they compare desktop (that also not true considering Ubuntu etc), theres some logic atleast ! but this is too much !!


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

have a look at these too:

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/8169/hondaxb1.jpg

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/5854/sezn4.jpg

OMG they are so desparate .... now google adv MS on linux pages is also MS fault and dont say MS and google had a back door hand shake for this


----------



## din (Dec 8, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Perfectly matched keywords and disguising title though



LOL, thats more funny, now only I noticed that.

Reminds me of the 'famous' guy who went inside mac forums and started bashing mac !!!!


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 8, 2007)

how is this unethical?
advertising is unethical?


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2007)

Oww common! What is wrong with advertising!

Its not that anyone who runs advertisements becomes a bad one. In that case, Google would be the most rotten thing. It is based on Advertising!


----------



## din (Dec 8, 2007)

I do not think it is unethical at all.

But I think it is really funny !!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> have a look at these too:
> OMG they are so desparate .... now google adv MS on linux pages is also MS fault and dont say MS and google had a back door hand shake for this


lol.. dude, you don't get it do you? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gifDid you notice what Microsoft's Advert Headline is? It's *Linux Versions*! 
Now, if you're trying to compare that with what your search tries to prove, Niether have chevrolet said in their heading *'get a honda car here'* nor have sonyericsson said, *'get an iPhone here'*! Make sure you're not drunk the next time you're making such comparisons.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif

@iMeov, your comparison is way off, as stated above, they are in no way a disguise to get into another's market unlike what MS has done here.

It's quite similar the way fake brands that exist in the market, where you will get a 'Rebok' shoes for 10 times the lesser price of an original 'Reebok' shoes. This is how anybody tries to push their products into someone else's existing genuine market! Similarly the MS AD is trying to disguise itself into the existing Linux Market!

For those who don't understand how advertising works, I'll give you and example, when ever you see the advert of say a cold drink or a face cream or whatever. How many times have you realised that they don't show another brand in a bad light? Have you noticed that the cream the girl with all the pimples will be using will have no name on it, it will be a blank Dabba! And also the guy who drinks some crap in a pepsi or a coca cola AD won't be drinking fanta or sprite, he'll be drinking something with no name on it or something that doesn't exist in the market! If you try to sell sprite by showing that 7up sucks, then you're going to have a big lawsuit in your hands! These are basic advertising rules!

You cannot ride on the back of another company's product to make your product famous! You cannot make fun or coca cola to sell pepsi. You cannot show fair and lovely in a bad light to sell your Dove cream! Similarly, you cannot use a name that you don't own to advertise your product or compare another in bad light in your AD! As simple as that, for those idiots who want to come back argue about this, keep doing it coz you're one in them. 

For those who know what ethics of advertising are would certainly agree.


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ the thing was that MS had a page where they had compared windows & linux server editions i think (as seen from this post snip) and that page link being shown with that header is not MS 

if u see closely the hig-light is versions which was a keyword used in the search criteria and the MS page had the wor version along with linux so it wasnt MS doing anything this just happened because of the keywords used  please try and understand the technicalities rather than blatnatly accusing MS for everything 

MS had a page where they compared the linux and windows version and the existence of this page has been well known in the tech community

the links that are shown the sponsored 1s are done according to google's algorithm and they keep on changing randomly


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ the thing was that MS had a page where they had compared windows & linux server editions i think (as seen from this post snip) and that page link being shown with that header is not MS
> 
> if u see closely the hig-light is versions which was a keyword used in the search criteria and the MS page had the wor version along with linux so it wasnt MS doing anything this just happened because of the keywords used  please try and understand the technicalities rather than blatnatly accusing MS for everything
> 
> ...


lol.. this is why I was mentioning that you don't know what you're speaking about! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

Dude, do you realise that it's a google ADWORD advertisement and not a random search! Google Adwords dont' pull up any page headers like your fantastic brain says! Google Adwords display exactly only what the person who puts up the advert mentions!

So, stop this cr@p about technical issues. Adwords doesn't work on page headers and crap! What the Advertiser puts up is what you see! So, the Heading *'Linux Versions'* is not a coincidense but the Heading that was given to the Advert by the Advertising client! Go Learn some basics before you argue about things you have no idea about! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif

Besides, I never said, having a page comparing any product is wrong, it's the "Comarison in the Advertisement" that is wrong. If you go to a pepsi plant, they'll always compare it with other existing products! No one is bothered about what is generally discussed. It's about what is advertised!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2007)

they are not desprate. they are just liars. lying ɓ@ʂʈ@ɹɖʂ. who says windows is more reliable and secure than linux? 
luckily, server buyers are not OS n00bs to buy windows

Micro$oft is just wasting money in ads. lets click on the ad atleast once guys


----------



## mediator (Dec 8, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> LOL, thats more funny, now only I noticed that.
> 
> Reminds me of the 'famous' guy who went inside mac forums and started bashing mac !!!!


I wud luv to see our musketeer friends doing that and creating chaos there.


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

dude so are u saying that using linux as a keyword for a page where linux versions and Windows is compared is wrong  i know about ad words .... and the sponsored results are random - thats what iv been told by google when i signed up for my companies advrts 

it is that page was existing and so they used as keywords ... companies use such keywords its not only MS  as iv already pointed out with good effect 

this would have been accepted in the context u were saying considering if the result page would re-direct to windows server page however it was directing to a page where both the windows and linux versions are compared so the use of the keyboard is justified  as done by honda & SE


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> they are not desprate. they are just liars. lying ɓ@ʂʈ@ɹɖʂ. who says windows is more reliable and secure than linux?
> luckily, server buyers are not OS n00bs to buy windows
> 
> Micro$oft is just wasting money in ads. lets click on the ad atleast once guys


Wait till you see the Google Adsense Advertisement about "The Highly reliable Times" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> dude so are u saying that using linux as a keyword for a page where linux versions and Windows is compared is wrong  i know about ad words .... and the sponsored results are random - thats what iv been told by google when i signed up for my companies advrts
> 
> it is that page was existing and so they used as keywords ... companies use keywords its not only MS  as iv already pointed out with good effect


@iMeov, you still dont' understand Dude!

It's not random Keywords! The heading of the Advert is not a random collection of keywords from the page that it's pointing to. Get it inside your head! The Heading is what exactly the advertising client put up. If you put an Adword, they ask you to make a heading for your Adword and whatever heading you put is what you see when the Ad is displayed!

So, now stop hiding being nonsence like technical barriers and random keywords!!



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> this would have been accepted in the context u were saying considering if the result page would re-direct to windows server page however it was directing to a page where both the windows and linux versions are compared so the use of the keyboard is justified  as done by honda & SE


I'm telling you again, get this into your peanut sized brain *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

all results are shown by keywords but the heading is not a collection of random Keywords!

Nor Chevrolet nor SE has told in their heading anything to do with honda or iPhone! I hope this will be last time I explain this simple concept to you!



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> please read the first line of my post again and agian



You need to read again and again what I wrote for sense to get into your brain and understand how google Adwords work!


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

please read the first line of my post again and agian


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2007)

I know M$ paid for that ad, but google has nothing against linux. most of the google guys know about linux, and their servers too run LAMP(linux-apache-mySQL-PHP). they used customised distros like goobuntu running with google-only file systems like GFS that are zillions of times better than windows NTFS


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I know M$ paid for that ad, but google has nothing against linux. most of the google guys know about linux, and their servers too run LAMP(linux-apache-mySQL-PHP). they used customised distros like goobuntu running with google-only file systems like GFS that are zillions of times better than windows NTFS


I don't know if it's directed to me but I never said google has anything to do with it. It's just advertising what clients are paying for. The problem is the @iMeov is very confused about how Adwords work. He thinks that the title  of the advert displayed is just a buch of random keywords from the header of the page when he doesn't realise that those 2 words 'Linux' and 'versions' is the only title of that advert which is typed in by MS(or who ever put it there) and not a random coincidence.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's directed to me but I never said google has anything to do with it. It's just advertising what clients are paying for. The problem is the @iMeov is very confused about how Adwords work. He thinks that the title  of the advert displayed is just a buch of random keywords from the header of the page when he doesn't realise that those 2 words 'Linux' and 'versions' is the only title of that advert which is typed in by MS(or who ever put it there) and not a random coincidence.


affirmative and confirmed...


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

*They are random*

here are 3 different search results of the same phrase the 1 u used - 

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/7241/66723177pe9.th.jpg


*img85.imageshack.us/img85/7238/48684389bm6.th.jpg

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/9830/27690634lz0.th.jpg

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/1719/42327574vz7.th.jpg

as u see the sponsored links are random - as i said iv been in talks with google for keyword based advrt for my company  so please as i have told u earlier keep ur FUD for ur kids and not for us 

and i find nothing wrong in *MS choosing linux as a keyword for a page where they are talking about linux *maybe u do 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I know M$ paid for that ad, but google has nothing against linux.


 its under sponsored so isnt it obvious


----------



## shantanu (Dec 8, 2007)

ads are different and a proper OS is different, Linux maintains its positions, so does windows. the only thing is that in a business the management and PR and other ways of pushing your product are undertaken. i read many times in PCworld, PC quest or chip or maybe digit too.. Linux server are better.. this is how.. and many company CEOs state that as true.. so what is the sense.. ! does it make lin servers better.. or when Microsoft gives such ads, would it make M$ servers better.. i dont think so.

the only thing is the utility, where you can imply M$ and where lin.. its on your usage and your demand.

when guys come to complete bashing without even confirming the current stats and real life proofs, it becomes BS. so guys keep on facts and dont just go for windows to be bad. 

to the guy stating NTFS as bad : what you know about NTFS.. ? 
and a fact is that : NTFS is used by million or trillions of comp. users , where is google file system used ? only in google .. is that a joke ? how can you even compare a filesystem so unpopular and only for google servers to a vast and updated or day by day updating file system.

the only thing i want to say is that keep yourself on track and stick to facts rather than start basing only seeing windows as title. 

and metalheadgautam: you can be banned for spamming the forums by these statements.. read forum rules.. affirmation post is not allowed.. if you something relavent to say then its ok, else dont type unnecessary..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 8, 2007)

Hmmm... This does say in loud that MS is now very very concerned about their market share in almost every segment of users!!



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> to the guy stating NTFS as bad : what you know about NTFS.. ?
> and a fact is that : NTFS is used by million or trillions of comp. users , where is google file system used ? only in google .. is that a joke ? how can you even compare a filesystem so unpopular and only for google servers to a vast and updated or day by day updating file system.


Poplularity of any entity doesn't make it better or worse than unpopular ones


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2007)

^^Yes, but to be better they have to come in comparison on the same grounds which has not yet happened in Google FS and NTFS.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> ads are different and a proper OS is different, Linux maintains its positions, so does wind
> .............
> ........
> ..
> .or spamming the forums by these statements.. read forum rules.. affirmation post is not allowed.. if you something relavent to say then its ok, else dont type unnecessary..


I nor anyone said that this proves or makes any product superior or inferior to anything. The discussion so far I believe has only been about advertising ethics. That's all... and I hope everyone just keeps it to that..

BTW, I don't understand why any comments in the chit chat section would be considered as spam.. unless it's offensive.. I thought the section was about bandwidth wastage *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> They are random
> 
> here are 3 different search results of the same phrase the 1 u used -
> 
> ...


Forget it dude, seems like you got a Vista UAC prompt in your brain which is not letting you write information onto your brain at all and only read operation is being performed and also can't remember what you yourself told... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/43.gif

First you say that the heading *'Linux Version'* is from the headers of the page which was cr@p and then when you ate your own words you started telling that the sponsored links are random, which doesn't matter when we are talking about the heading to disguise penetration into the market. So stop your technicality issues and go learn some basic adwords posting techniques or atleast learn to stick to the point when we are talking about the advertisement in question and not about search results!!

I think you should go back to post #10 and read it carefully again and if you still want to argue, I'll just believe that the last line in the second last para holds true.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

BTW, I wonder why I keep getting the same sponsored links for the same keyword search  Anyways, that has nothing to do with the actual advertisement in question.


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> First you say that the heading *'Linux Version'* is from the headers of the page which was cr@p and then when you ate your own words you started telling that the sponsored links are random,


 ah so here is the mis-communication i didnt mean it that way what i meant was that version is the keyword picked up by google - as in MS mustv given linux versions and the forthcoming *versions *word was what brought that sponsored link  again its Google's algo and not MS


			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> which doesn't matter when we are talking about the heading to disguise penetration into the market. So stop your technicality issues and go learn some basic adwords posting techniques or atleast learn to stick to the point when we are talking about the advertisement in question and not about search results!!


 again my friend the ad is only directing to a page where what is posted is about linux and is compared to windows


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 8, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ....friend the ad is only directing to a page where what is posted is about linux and is compared to windows


If I get it right, then this is exactly what he wants to say. He'd given a good example regarding soft drinks. Whats happenins is this:

I search for "Coca Cola", the Ad on the right says "Coca Cola versions". When I click on it, I go to a page on Pepsi's Website which compares Coca Cola and Pepsi and says Pepsi is better than Coca Cola. Hope I understood it correctly! If so then this is surely wrong!


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

arre mere tau pichle page pe screen shots diye hain maine .... honda ki search pe chevrolet; iphone ki search pe SE  companies do that what is wrong in showing a page where ur comparing ur product with another 1 its google's algo mere baap google's algo

if MS would have wanted to put their ads on Linux search results i wonder why is it not appearing when i search for linux

ok try this remnove the word versions from ur search criteria and see what happens


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 8, 2007)

^^^ You do not seem to comprehend what I said.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> If I get it right, then this is exactly what he wants to say. He'd given a good example regarding soft drinks. Whats happenins is this:
> 
> I search for "Coca Cola", the Ad on the right says "Coca Cola versions". When I click on it, I go to a page on Pepsi's Website which compares Coca Cola and Pepsi and says Pepsi is better than Coca Cola. Hope I understood it correctly! If so then this is surely wrong!


Exactly what I meant.

There is nothing wrong in comparing, but when that is what is advertised inside another market is where the problem is. There is enough comparison between products, but when have you ever seen an advertisement using another products name inorder to pull users into it. You don't because that is the basic ethics of advertising.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ You do not seem to comprehend what I said.


Forget it yaar, he's still got the UAC prompt which i was talking about *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif

He's still talking about how search results work on keywords when we are talking about the particular advert


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

u find it wrong i dont ... there are many search results i have come across thousands of such results which are similar; the highlighted part is something and what is on the page is something else  as i said try ur same search without versions


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 8, 2007)

I did some searches and that link comes up when the search phrase is: <distro> upcoming versions or <distro> versions

where <distro> is the Linux distro (popular ones like ubuntu, opensuse, fedora etc. or just even Linux!).

So yes, I do see that MS is worried!!!


----------



## din (Dec 8, 2007)

*@Cyrus_the_virus & @infra_red_dude*

You know iMav better than me !! He know what you both are trying to explain. But he pretend he do not know. I was going through a lot of threads/posts by him and I confirmed that. That is his style. No, this is not a personal attack. Anand's thread is a classic example. Anand done a  mistake and iMav was like - all others including myself and drdrudge done something wrong .lol. Evenafter FatBeing explained it very well (which is exactly same as posts by drgrudge and me) he still pretended he didn't get it !!! 



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> when Microsoft gives such ads, would it make M$ servers better.. i dont think so


Exactly. That is what I said, the ad sounds more funny lol.



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> lol.. dude, you don't get it do you? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gifDid you notice what Microsoft's Advert Headline is? It's *Linux Versions*!
> Now, if you're trying to compare that with what your search tries to prove, Niether have chevrolet said in their heading *'get a honda car here'* nor have sonyericsson said, *'get an iPhone here'*! Make sure you're not drunk the next time you're making such comparisons.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif





			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ You do not seem to comprehend what I said.



I am 101% sure that iMav will post again telling he didn't understand it, he is confused, MS is doing the same thing others doing etc etc ..

As you see if someone do not understand something, we can sure help em by explaining, but when they pretend .. oh well, we can't do anything


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2007)

Actually it shoud have been Linux Distributions instead of Linux Versions. To be very frank, I think that the only location where human fault or controlled in this process is the work done by Google's Ad words representatives. Now one of my ex classmates is working as Adwords rep and considering that her tech knowledge was not 'should i say... excellent' I think we are fighting about two aspects while the cause lies somewhere else.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Actually it shoud have been Linux Distributions instead of Linux Versions. To be very frank, I think that the only location where human fault or controlled in this process is the work done by Google's Ad words representatives. Now one of my ex classmates is working as Adwords rep and considering that her tech knowledge was not 'should i say... excellent' I think we are fighting about two aspects while the cause lies somewhere else.



I think you need to go through the posts again if you still think that this has anything to do with google. The Adwords Headings are not RANDOM! It will be exactly the same and will never change from what the advertising client has supplied. So, when you advertise, if you write, 'Linux Versions' It will always be linux versions on all the searches regardless of what is there on that page or what the headers of that page or website has. It's not something that the search engine creates randomly, it's a client supplied heading which in this case seems to be MS.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 8, 2007)

Well...what is the fight about... three years ago when I don't know anything about linux, I asked a friend, he told me to googled it..so I go to some linux site.. there one of the biggest titled,'LINUX REFERENCE CENTRE' clicked it... directly fell to the redmond site.. and learnt how MS WINDOWS beat Linux and all related stories...very funny ..after return to the Linux site I wrote a comment, you propose linux, but allow MS advertise here..you are fake linux site'.. I received a email from one of them,' thank you, we survive  because of them and your contribution'
Same Linux reference centre' is still there.. they get more money from redmond then the contribution from the people like us..So why not we see positive point?  Redmond is pumping money for Linux cause ?


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

now u wait and see what lin boys will do to you


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

vaithy said:
			
		

> So why not we see positive point?  Redmond is pumping money for Linux cause ?



That can be the case when ads are being hosted on a particular site, it does bring in revenue. But the case here is different. Please don't just read the first and last post coz if you read the entire thing, you would know what we are talking abt. If you did understand, please do explain it to @iMeov *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## mediator (Dec 8, 2007)

Wth, this thread seems to be more of an aptitude benchmark for various users than being an MS related thread!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 8, 2007)

^^^ haha.. very true!


----------



## shantanu (Dec 9, 2007)

infra : have you used Google FS ? i have not .. if you also have not tested or used it, how you know its better or worse ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 9, 2007)

That ad would be misleading to a novice.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 9, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> That ad would be misleading to a novice.


And most who come in search of linux are novices in the same.

The point I made is exactly what you are saying "misleading". I and you know that it doesn't make a difference to us, but to a novice who is easy pray it certainly is misleading. This is the point that I have been making all along while one Fanboy tries to blame it on Google *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif

And if it's just a bunch of guys who are just running some startup trying to get into the market, then it's understandable if they make mistake like this and mislead people. Like the fake Nike shoes being sold by misleading. But this is a multi-billion corporation that we are talking about. They've been through so much of legal issues and it seems like either they dont' have somebody to advise them, or the entire company has decided to do this purposefully coz they know that no different companies can sue them for this kind of misleading information. They are exploiting the situation about multi community maintained Open source software. Since "Linux" is not owned by a particular company!


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2007)

i decided to not to post but now that u have again made some specifics i would like to ask specifically:

could some 1 tell me what is mis-leading in the ad  or the link

are the freakin novices u talk of so bloody dumb that they dont know the difference between MS and linux that once following the link they will turn to Windows  i mean whats mis-leading doesnt ur browser give u a back button

and if they are so dumb then trust me they are un-fit for linux

and could define mistake - i dont think its a mistake whats the mistake; MS guys stratigically chose keywords


----------



## x3060 (Dec 9, 2007)

ah mate . . you simply wont give up , do you ?. . .


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 9, 2007)

Search for linux and get windows, that's misleading enough.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 9, 2007)

That is very funny, the ads are appearing only if you search for Linux, and ended up to redmond's but i never experience whenever I type windows go to Linux sites


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2007)

NucleusKore; cyrus & din & even infra for that matter said:
			
		

> Search for linux and get windows, that's misleading enough.


 ur talking as if there are some mis-leading facts and havnt u ever come across a search result ever in ur life where u havent found something u wanted 

its just a freaking page that it takes u to is it so bloody damn hard for u to click back to go back ..... *can u realise by reading whats on the page that its not what ur looking for* 

* do a random search on google - does every search result show u what u want and what do u do when u dont find what u want ?.... i dont think u start cursing the other web sites for taking u to a different page u simply click back and choose another search result .... *

just creating a hoopla ha coz ms has advertised is something that is desperate not the ad that is desperate


----------



## praka123 (Dec 9, 2007)

Microsoft lawyers on the prowl!


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 9, 2007)

Both Winboys & Lingeeks don't know how google adwords & advertisement work.


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Both Winboys & Lingeeks don't know how google adwords & advertisement work.


 we need 'goo'-boys for that


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ur talking as if there are some mis-leading facts and havnt u ever come across a search result ever in ur life where u havent found something u wanted
> 
> its just a freaking page that it takes u to is it so bloody damn hard for u to click back to go back ..... *can u realise by reading whats on the page that its not what ur looking for*
> 
> ...


iMav, I think u have lot of spare time to click on the link... read the whole page... and after finding, it's not what u r looking for, then click BACK on ur IE.. search another site... again read.... back... search another...

Is it ?? :X


----------



## lywyre (Dec 9, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> those 2 words 'Linux' and 'versions' is the only title of that advert which is typed in by MS(or who ever put it there) and not a random coincidence.



Yup. The seach term DID NOT CONTAIN any word relating to Microsoft Servers. Just *Forthcoming linux versions* I don't see any Microsoft server keywords except *versions*. Atleast the title should have been different like Microsoft Server Versions. Beat that.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

lywyre said:
			
		

> Yup. The seach term DID NOT CONTAIN any word relating to Microsoft Servers. Just *Forthcoming linux versions* I don't see any Microsoft server keywords except *versions*. Atleast the title should have been different like Microsoft Server Versions. Beat that.


can u please explain this concept to iMav ??


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> iMav, I think u have lot of spare time to click on the link... read the whole page... and after finding, it's not what u r looking for, then click BACK on ur IE.. search another site... again read.... back... search another...


  now thats the dumbest statement iv read in some long time  .....  have u ever used any internet search engine   1 does not need to go thru the entire page   u cracked me up  

@lywyre: thats for google o explain and not MS something iv been saying for some time ...


----------



## din (Dec 9, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> can u please explain this concept to iMav ??


Oh no, guys, please, please do not try that !!

We  can wake up someone if hes sleeping, but it is impossible to 'wake up' someone who pretend hes sleeping !!!


			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Both Winboys & Lingeeks don't know how google adwords & advertisement work.


GX, we need not be win / lin / google boys to know how google adwords works (I mean not the internals, but the process)

*Small clarification for those who are still confused*

The title you see in the google adwords / sponsored links / sponsored search results are set by the advertiser. And that is not fixed by google.
*
Read the above sentence again and decide whether to blame google for misleading titles in ads. Should we blame google for the misleading title or the advertiser ? ? ?*

Or we should still ask google to explain the reason for 'misleading title'  ?


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2007)

so go sue google for allowing MS to use those words .... MS chose the words google gave it to them 

wtf is wrong whit u man - misleading misleading misleading - they are only leading u to a page cant u click back ....

as said it is a strategically chosen key word - u should actually be blaming google for allowing MS to use the words; MS asked for the words google gave it to them - if its available y hnot take it and what is mis-leading cant u click back dont u know what is MS and what is Linux dont ur so called novices know the difference between MS and linux ... its a damn ad that goes to a page if thats not what u want click back .... havnt u ever in all ur life come across a search result which is something that u are not looking for

man is ur rationality gone for a xmas vaccation


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2007)

@shantanu:

1. I said that GFS is good on google servers. We all know how fast google search is, don't we?

2. What about EXT3? you conviniently forgot it 

3. sorry, didn't read that TOS about affirmative posts.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 9, 2007)

fine , i am comparing a USER FS not **server FS , i only wanted to ask that whether Google FS is publicly used by people ? if no , then whats the point in comparing it with NTFS. M$ is also working on EXFAT and some other FS. ( just to remind, if you guys dont know or forgot.)

** NTFS is used in both PC and servers, but GFS is used only in Google servers, its like comparing your Tread mill with a HONDA Fireblade .

anything so less used and server specefic, can always be better because it is not widely used and bugs are also limited and confidential.. who knows what goes on inside google.. it wont be ever leaked out..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 9, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> so go sue google for allowing MS to use those words .... MS chose the words google gave it to them


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif      *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif    *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

Stupidity at it's best. Please don't say cr@p when you really have no idea how google adwords works..



			
				lywyre said:
			
		

> Atleast the title should have been different like Microsoft Server Versions. Beat that.


Exactly, it's not just about the search. It's about the  title. It's misleading in a way that it suggest you that the link gives you more information about Linux while they are just promoting their product and showing linux is bad at the cost of the Linux title.

Winboys, get this into your head. We are not talking about how google search works. It's about the title of the advert which also relates to the search words used. There is no problem in a windows ad coming up in a serch result based on the keywords used in the search, but the problem here is that the advert is disguising itself to be some useful information about Linux while it's absolutely the other way round. That is what is misleading. Not the search result Winboys! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/30.gif


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2007)

ya we all know they are not random


----------



## din (Dec 9, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> so go sue google .........



LOL, sir, no comments ! Already posted the reason for not replying to you 



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Exactly, it's not just about the search. It's about the  title. It's misleading in a way that it suggest you that the link gives you more information about Linux while they are just promoting their product and showing linux is bad at the cost of the Linux title.



Exactly. Google will provide thousands of choices, thousands of words which can be used. Whether the company who advertise use a very misleading title or not - depends on that advertiser. Its the advertiser's idea which word to chose to help people or mislead people. MS's opponents can chose  *'Microsoft Office'* as title for their ads and put everything against MS office. But some people does not do that kinda business 

Poor google !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 10, 2007)

@shan
Thats what I said  The popularity or unpopularity don't decide whether an entity if good or bad. I've not used GFS while I've used NTFS. What I say is that, just coz NTFS is used by many doesn't mean its good; and just coz GFS is used on servers with almost Zero downtime doesn't mean GFS is the best 

@Others
That ad doesn't come only with "Linux forthcoming versions". Its visible for: Linux versions, OpenSUSE versions, Ubuntu versions, Fedora versions etc. Check it out yourself! 

So you can now judge that MS sure is concerned and keeps track of all the Distros


----------



## iMav (Dec 10, 2007)

remove versions and its not there anymore


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 10, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> remove versions and its not there anymore


Obviously! If that ad is available even after removing "versions" from the above mentioned phrases then that would be the height of shamelessness by MS!!


----------



## din (Dec 10, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Obviously! If that ad is available even after removing "versions" from the above mentioned phrases then that would be the height of shamelessness by MS!!



I do not know why you are blaming the poor MS 

Google allows the (misleading) title selected by MS for their ads, and google shows the ads, that also in google.com !!

So how come MS is shameless ? 

Its all fault of Google, MS is the BEST 

LOL, enough lies for the day.


----------



## iMav (Dec 10, 2007)

something iv been shouting since a long time thank u finally some 1 understood ....


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 10, 2007)

Lolz.Is it me or u dont even understand sarcasm?

And about removing "versions" and the ad disappearing,
try a google search for "linux",it has the same ad from M$.

Looks like someone's feeling the heat 

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 10, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Lolz.Is it me or u dont even understand sarcasm?
> 
> And about removing "versions" and the ad disappearing,
> try a google search for "linux",it has the same ad from M$.
> ...


Boy o Boy!! You are right! The epitome of shamelessness!!! 

And just look what happens when you search for Windows... mostly MS sites!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 10, 2007)

Finally everyone is realizing the reality of what i posted *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

...but someone is pretending to be not understood


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

Not quite upto the topic, but still,
try a google search for "mac os x", and you'll see the same ad,

Looks like M$ is feeling the heat with people switching away from Windows,
be it to the Mac or Linux platforms,
M$ is playin a losing game IMO.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 11, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> try a google search for "mac os x", and you'll see the same ad,


WTF?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

What has MAC got anything to do with Windows?? And look at the title!! lol...

This is what I call desperation, this is sad, really sad... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

The title says *"Mac operating system"* when it has absolutely nothing to do with that!! Nice find man, I think this one is *more misleading* than the one I posted!... lol...


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 11, 2007)

Dude,if that got you rollin on the floor,
Have a look at this,

*www.microsoft.com/india/getthefacts/images/tco.gif.

Now thats desperation for you 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 11, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Dude,if that got you rollin on the floor,
> Have a look at this,
> 
> *www.microsoft.com/india/getthefacts/images/tco.gif.
> ...



Oh man.. you just making me roll on the floor all day.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## din (Dec 11, 2007)

Whats so funny in that ? ? ?

Simple example ..

Win XP = Rs.5000 or so

Ubuntu CD = Rs.50 or less

Now which is costlier ? Ubuntu for sure.

Stop making fun of MS, will you ?


----------



## Garbage (Dec 11, 2007)

Where is iMav ??


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Another anti-linux campaign*

*img110.imageshack.us/img110/2410/win1lm2.jpg


It's a video AD, If you're lucky, then you might be able to see the AD, check this link: *www.ciscopress.com/articles/article.asp?p=106971&seqNum=3&rl=1

Where's everyone?


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 12, 2007)

Guess the winboys decided not to post after seeing all the proof we got 

Regards,
ray


----------



## iMav (Dec 13, 2007)

well its difficult to make u understand that its business and in business such things happen as a matter of fact even worse things happen MS is a corporate company with share holder value and is there to survive 

when apple acts smart and comes out with mac vs pc ads makes fun of billy g, ms all fine with that u will laugh and say stuff like MS deserves this and that 

but when MS acts smarter and kicks u in the face u guys start crying about business ethics 

irritated bosses; nagging wives; demanding children; pushing parents its a hard life and if some guys find solace; satisfaction and the feeling that they are contributing to society by bashing MS and everything MS does hey im happy for those guys atleast they dont go mad and are ready to face life's challenges the next day ...

so go ahead knock urself out i mean find solace; satisfaction and the feeling of contributing to society


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 13, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> well its difficult to make u understand that its business and in business such things happen as a matter of fact even worse things happen MS is a corporate company with share holder value and is there to survive
> 
> when apple acts smart and comes out with mac vs pc ads makes fun of billy g, ms all fine with that u will laugh and say stuff like MS deserves this and that
> 
> ...


Haf you become MS spokesperson!??!  (SORRY, NO OFFENCE MEANT  )

You still don't get the simple point (or you don't want to!  ). When you search for, say Windows XP then Apple doesn't place an Ad which says: Windows XP and takes you to apple.com and compares Mac OS X and Windows and says Mac OS X is better! Anyways, no use arguing more on this


----------



## iMav (Dec 13, 2007)

as i said MS acted smarter and kicked OSS and apple in the face  part & parcel of business

no offense taken ....


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2007)

@meow:ur avatar M$ sun seems is ending its life and ur still standing for it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

@iMav:Acted smarter or acted unethical?Lols,end is near I suppose thats why these desperate steps.

@praka123:new siggy,cool,I too like kishore da's songs.But I don't understand malayalam,tamil,and telegu.lols,they sound funny when you don't understand them.


----------

